# Char Broil Smoker $130



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Up for sale is a Char Broil Electric Smoker. This was $275 for the smoker only. I added the stand and cover both at additional cost ($100) on top of the $275. This is the second summer for the smoker but was only used twice last summer and once this spring. Was gifted a pellet grill from a neighbor so would like to sell this. No issues with unit and located in Marblehead, Ohio, Ottawa County. Will include a few bags of chips that are opened.































Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Bump for lower price of $115.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------

